# Babi's babies...



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

I will post pictures here as they grow so I don't make a mess of the forum with the million of pictures I take... lol


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh my!! I didn't imagine them to be THAT small!! They are going to be soooo stupidly tame by the time you have finished feeding them. So cute.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

thanks for sharing the pictures, it will be nice to see them grow, the babies are gorgeous


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Very cute babies- how old are they- they look pretty small! hehe They're going to be great little tiels- I'd love to see the million pics you take also- you can make them a little bigger too-love baby tiel pics


----------



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks!

The smaller one is about 2.5 weeks old and the bigger one is about 3 weeks old. They are super cuddly already. The white one wants to always be up in my neck. They both love thier beaks and heads rubbed too.

I will make the pictures bigger next time. I just didn't want to take up too much space on the site.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Babi said:


> I will make the pictures bigger next time. I just didn't want to take up too much space on the site.


If its to big it will resize it for you


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Awww, i remember seeing Bailee for the first time when he was that age. I love the little crest spikes.  Gorgeous pics!


----------



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

Here's some pictures from tonight...


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

OH MY GOD! That last pic is sooo cute!!! Were they begging for food? 
They are really cute- the red eyes are so clear too- Have you named them yet?


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Oh wow!! They're adorable!! That last photo is hilarious.


----------



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

They had just eaten. They are pigs, they want an endless supply of food.. lol

The white one is Chiclet and the grey one isn't named yet. Waiting for my fiance to come up with a name for him.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

OMG, that last photo is priceless!!! 
Very cute, do post all your millions of photos, we love 'em!!


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

oh my they are growing so fast. They are beautiful btw


----------

